# Surprising Six-Figure Jobs



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Surprising Six-Figure Jobs

http://www.cnbc.com/id/43098020


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I always knew I should've learned Dari!!


----------

